

Ask HN: Is anyone seriously using RDF in a project? - beck5

Apart from basic mashups is anyone here actually building a viable product using lots of RDF/OWL/Semantic stuff?
======
kingofspain
Yep, on quite a few things these days. One thing I would note that may or may
not affect uptake is the pretty dire state of _good_ docs/tuts.

------
SlipperySlope
I've been working five years on an English dialog system to acquire knowledge
and skills via conversation. The minimum viable product has been determined to
be a robust parser from English text to RDF. I base my ontology on OpenCyc and
the lexicon comes from WordNet and Wiktionary. I use Sesame as my RDF store,
and wrote my own ORM from Java objects to RDF triples, modeled after
Hibernate.

Each English word translates into about four RDF statements. Currently I'm
working on scaling the vocabulary coverage from tiny development size to
something that can parse a typical news article.

<http://texai.org>

------
mindcrime
Yes, the project I'm working on will have a heavy dose of RDF/OWL/SPARQL/SKOS,
etc., but not in "phase one."

------
anigbrowl
Yes. Can't talk about it.

